# What compactflash do YOU use for a Canon 7d?



## MrsWRX85 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi,

I just got my Canon 7D yesterday.  I need a recommendation on a compactflash card.  I was thinking of the Sandisk Ultra vs. Sandisk Extreme (keeping price in mind).  

What do the Canon 7D users here use?  Please help.
.............

Another note...I upgraded from a Canon XT so I've always used an off brand (from MicroCenter) cf card.  I never really thought about the type of compactflash card I was using until I bought my 7D.  Is this what is affecting my shutter speed on my camera?  I can't seem to get the shutter speed to set at a higher fps.


----------



## Gaerek (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsWRX85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my Canon 7D yesterday.  I need a recommendation on a compactflash card.  I was thinking of the Sandisk Ultra vs. Sandisk Extreme (keeping price in mind).
> 
> ...



I'm not a 7d user, but the Extreme is rated at twice the transfer speed as the Ultra. If you're planning on doing a lot of video, or continuous shooting, go with the Extreme. If not, you probably won't notice a difference with which one you're using.

EDIT: Flash card won't affect shutter speed. It *may* affect read/write speed. So with video, you need something better than the Ultra. Also, during continuous shooting, you might experience a stop in shooting faster with the Ultra. Another consideration is that getting photos off the Extreme will be a lot faster as well. All around, the extreme is the better card.


----------



## MrsWRX85 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you!  Extreme it is.


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't shoot video with mine, but I just use a regular SanDisk Extreme III in 4gb and 8gb (rated at 30mb/s). The buffer on the 7D is so huge for continuous shooting, that the write speed does not inhibit too much. It can shoot JPGs for over 12 seconds (~135 shots) before there's any slowdown. I think the only difference is that with a fast enough card, you could just shoot indefinately. To be honest, even shooting footbal, I've never seemed to shoot at 8fps for more than 1-2 seconds. and rather try to keep framing my shots between short bursts.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 18, 2010)

just bought couple transcend 16gb for my 5d mk 2 i also used them on my t1i but of course as SD version and they've never let me down


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 18, 2010)

I generally use an 8GB Sandisk Extreme card in my camera. It's the 60MB/s UDMA version. Great card, it's noticeably faster than my Ultra II's and Extreme III's not just in transferring to the computer, but also in shooting. Clears the buffer up QUICK.


----------



## Gaerek (Sep 18, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> I don't shoot video with mine, but I just use a regular SanDisk Extreme III in 4gb and 8gb (rated at 30mb/s). The buffer on the 7D is so huge for continuous shooting, that the write speed does not inhibit too much. It can shoot JPGs for over 12 seconds (~135 shots) before there's any slowdown. I think the only difference is that with a fast enough card, you could just shoot indefinately. To be honest, even shooting footbal, I've never seemed to shoot at 8fps for more than 1-2 seconds. and rather try to keep framing my shots between short bursts.



Keep in mind 2 things. One, if you're shooting RAW, your buffer will fill up considerably faster. Chances are, you won't ever fill it shooting JPEG. Also, once your buffer fills, it'll take longer to shoot again with a slower card. I always shoot RAW, and I recommend everyone who wants to shoot seriously to shoot RAW. So that's a consideration as well.


----------



## cfusionpm (Sep 18, 2010)

^My rationale is that if you're shooting massive amounts of bursts (like say a sporting event) it's highly likely you'll be shooting in JPG anyway.  At least for me, when I need to quickly sort, edit, and post from an original set of over 1,500 shots, it's a lot easier with JPG.  There's usually only minimal loss of quality (if any that's noticeable) and the only advantage I saw to RAW was it's easier to fix a missed exposure.  Granted, that's just when I shoot sports.  But if I'm doing family pictures or a model shoot, I'm probably not bursting 8fps all day either...


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 18, 2010)

I just got several Sandisk Ultra 30mb/s 8GB cards at Costco. They are $34.99 ( the same card is $39.99 at Walmart but $34.99 on Walmart.com ) but Costco was running an $8 instant rebate ( which I believe is still going ) so I paid $26 a piece, and each one comes with 100 free 4x6 prints which is just a nice plus. I don't usually print 4x6, but they will be handy for running a bunch of test prints or something, or if you do weddings.

The cards work great in the 7D. They shoot fairly fast although I haven't had to max the buffer out yet, nor do I shoot much video, although I tested the video and it recorded fine.


----------



## Gaerek (Sep 18, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> ^My rationale is that if you're shooting massive amounts of bursts (like say a sporting event) it's highly likely you'll be shooting in JPG anyway.  At least for me, when I need to quickly sort, edit, and post from an original set of over 1,500 shots, it's a lot easier with JPG.  There's usually only minimal loss of quality (if any that's noticeable) and the only advantage I saw to RAW was it's easier to fix a missed exposure.  Granted, that's just when I shoot sports.  But if I'm doing family pictures or a model shoot, I'm probably not bursting 8fps all day either...



I can see where you're coming from. I don't do much sports, so I have little experience with that. I don't want to turn this into a RAW vs. JPEG debate, so I'll just leave it as, use what works for you.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 18, 2010)

Keep in mind also, that in MOST sports, the action is not constant, atleast from a photographers point of view. If you shoot a lot of action and wildlife etc, you learn to be deliberate with your shots. While you may shoot in burst to make sure you get the exactly right frame, you usually plan that shot as action unfolds. Due to this, even if you max the buffer out, you usually pause anyway in between shots ( as soccer players run by, as a motocross bike rounds a corner, as a basketball player goes up for a dunk. ) While the individual actions are fast paced ( requiring fast focus and burst speeds ) the overall event can often times be slow and tedious due to dull action, or stops from referees, pit stops, injuries, goals scored etc etc.  Whether you shoot RAW or JPEG, this applies typically. Unless you are a hardcore pro, in which case, you wouldn't be asking this question, you would be buying the fastest top shelf memory you could afford.

With this said, the question is what do WE use, so I am in no way debating what others choose to use ( in fact if it works good for you then thats what matters ) I am just trying to give the OP some food for thought that can maybe help make his decision a little easier.


----------



## Leilameat (Sep 18, 2010)

I use an 8GB 60mb/s card. It works well.


----------

